# Quick Question on T scores!!



## OldnFat (Dec 31, 2014)

If I jerk off a half dozen times through out the day(or attempt to), do an hour of cardio, drink 2 gallons of distilled water and have my T checked in the afternoon would all of this lower my T count?? I want my insurance to pay for therapy. If this does work I would like to coin the term "The Big E Effect". LOL


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 31, 2014)

LOL but are you serious?


----------



## OldnFat (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah it's a joke!! Buddy and I were talking at work. We were scheming on ways to get T.. We had a great conversation with lots of laughing... The above was our answer to get free quality T!!


----------



## BigFella (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi mate. (First post for a long time.) I had to do the same here in Australia a few years ago. The answer was simple: Drink heavily for three nights, stay up ALL NIGHT on the third night and then get blood drawn. In other words treat yourself incredibly badly. It worked for me, it has worked for a couple of other guys I know.


----------



## Gbrad (Jan 12, 2015)

And we wonder why Drs treat people who actually need TRT as if we are crack heads. Lol

Course I'm new here. Maybe I just took the bait on this joke.


----------



## OldnFat (Jan 18, 2015)

Well guys had my T checked...   311ng/dl. Will start therapy Monday... Doctor was very informative and direct.  He wants to see my levels in the 700 neighborhood.  $200.00 a month for the therapy..  Includes all blood work.


----------



## nightster (Jan 23, 2015)

I used some prohormones, and the stopped abuptly, due to being sick... went into the dr. And had him do a check..  my system was so shut down my t levels were at 21.  I think?    Im on trt now.  So thats one way to do it i guess


----------

